# Quick shopping list for ALDI!!



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

Need some quick things!!! I have

1.Chicken breast

2.Rice

3Eggs

need some more things quickly  like drinks and stuff to


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

eh?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

You do know how a shopping list works?YOU write down what YOU need?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

define "and stuff"?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Steak and Pringles , it's what Zeus himself gets hench on!


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Milk?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Eggs


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Fox's Classic biscuits


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Is this going to be your first trip on the supermarket? You seem excited...

If your looking for inspiration I need some butter and washing up liquid, but don't be too much of a maverick, just get what ever your mum puts on the list, and if your feeling sly try keeping the quid out of the trolley.


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Steak and Pringles , it's what Zeus himself gets hench on!


They're call stackers in Aldi


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Ground flax is cheap mate


----------



## R1CHY (Jan 1, 2013)

Nuts, choc topped rice cakes and cream filled yum yums mmmmmm


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

MissMartinez said:


> Chicken
> 
> Rice
> 
> ...


Thats waaaay too helpful.

My input is................Haribo


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

MissMartinez said:


> Lol, don't like haribo anymore, they aren't gummy enough...


The Gummy Bears were a waste of bag space. Its all about the Fried eggs and Hearts :thumb:


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

MissMartinez said:


> Chicken
> 
> Rice
> 
> ...


thanks lol


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

SAUSAGESSS


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

I do my shopping in Aldi every week. Try the German range - love the Bratwurst <3


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Vodka and honey roasted peanuts.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Another for the honey roast peanuts, rye bread is good.

Look at their tins of hot chicken curry, around 57g protein and 27g carbs for 99p

Their flaxseed blend is very good always have that, they have a good frozen meal section, their tandoori chicken has decent macros.

Never tried their tinned tuna, as lidl's nixie range is better, cheaper and you get more than john west etc.

Aldi's frozen tuna steaks are very nice, and a doddle to cook up.

Look at their double concentrate squash, orange or apple/blackcurrant and very nice, lidil do a similar one as well.

Their sandwiches are decent for a nibble, and their chilled latte machiatto is lovely.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Dazzza said:


> Another for the honey roast peanuts, rye bread is good.
> 
> Look at their tins of hot chicken curry, around 57g protein and 27g carbs for 99p
> 
> ...


Oh yes, forget about that latte machiatto. Delicious!


----------



## J1mmyc (Mar 25, 2012)

Chilli peanuts are immense


----------



## funkypigeon (Mar 3, 2013)

0.15p for there rice pudding.

per can...

290kcal, 11.2g protein, 46g carbs, 4g fat per can, but it says 12.4g fiber per can, i highly doubt this is correct.


----------

